# Traded my Chevy 2500HD - now what?



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

I just traded my 2007 Chevy 2500HD. I kept all of the plow set up - the same year MM2 8' HD plow. . The new truck is a 2010 1500 with a 5.3L.

Here are some questions:

Should I sell the complete 8' setup as a package or try to use some of the existing electronics for the 1500?

Would it be better to find a small plow to put on my other vehicle - a 4 door Jeep and not use the 1500 to plow?

I do about 25 driveways and do a lot of backdragging.

Thanks.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Start by changing your Signature it still lists the 2500.

Then buy a plow for the jeep. for driveways you cant beet it.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

What cab configuration is your 2011 1500?


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

mercer_me;1289891 said:


> What cab configuration is your 2011 1500?


It is a new 2010 extended cab, 6.5' bed, 5.3L.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

charlg;1289953 said:


> It is a new 2010 extended cab, 6.5' bed, 5.3L.


I think you should put a 7.5' Fisher on your 2010 1500.


----------



## swtiih (Nov 30, 2008)

if your only doing driveways the jeep is the way to go


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

mercer_me;1290028 said:


> I think you should put a 7.5' Fisher on your 2010 1500.


Which model, there are three?


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Charlie,
If your truck is brand new and under warranty be careful if you put a plow on under the warranty it could void it I have seen people put plows on trucks without the plow prep package and then have problems getting warranty work covered.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

HEy im only in albany and I went from 2004 1500 to 2011 2500. And I had an older minute mount that worked well for me. We could trade. I have the push plates for the 04 1500, I am not sure if they are any good.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

7.5 fisher that is


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

6 inches of plow and 50 or so lbs isn't gonna make or break the truck IMO


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

bradlewislawnca;1290113 said:


> HEy im only in albany and I went from 2004 1500 to 2011 2500. And I had an older minute mount that worked well for me. We could trade. I have the push plates for the 04 1500, I am not sure if they are any good.


I am open to a trade, but it would have to be a newer 7.5. My 8' HD is an '07 with a backdrag blade.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

charlg;1290079 said:


> Which model, there are three?


The HD or the SD depending on how many driveways you are doing. Stay away from the HT, I have heard alot of bad things about them.


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

mercer_me;1290153 said:


> The HD or the SD depending on how many driveways you are doing. Stay away from the HT, I have heard alot of bad things about them.


Thanks for the heads up. That is exactly what the local dealer was trying to sell me.

I do about 20 driveways.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

i have 2 7.5 mm. 1 is 2010 mm2 and the other is reg mm and i am not sure the year. But basically i have one that is newer and one older, but two 2500 to cart them are around with so an 8 footer could help out a lot. (or hurt production on some small driveways). I have not put too much thought into it, but I feel I would need to price '07 8 footers and '10 7.5 to see if they compare. I would assume the new one is really close to new value around 3k i think plow side only. Maybe other people on here can chime in and see there opinions. My '10 is an HD not ht or sd


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

mercer_me;1290153 said:


> Stay away from the HT, I have heard alot of bad things about them.


I feel like 2Cor anyway, what bad things have you heard?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Stik208;1290274 said:


> I feel like 2Cor anyway, what bad things have you heard?


The most comon problem I have heard of is the jacks are junk. I have also heard from a dealer that they have problems with welds breaking.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

The jacks are not the best, I never broke a weld in my 2 years and I tripped that thing quite a bit.


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

The old plow did not last 2 days on CL.

It seems my 2 choices are a new SD, or a used RD.

Any recommendations for a plow dealer in the Boston area?


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm agreeing with plowmeister: put a plow on the Jeep and save yourself a ton of time. The Jeep will be soooo much better for driveways. No need to over-truck yourself for the job. I plowed with 3/4ton and bigger trucks for 9 years before trying a Jeep (and this is on streets/courts/lots) and I don't plan on going back. Good luck either way, but trust those that have used both. The Jeep makes a SUPERIOR small area/driveway truck.


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I am going to go with a new 7.5' SD for the 1500. The used market around here is limited and way overpriced.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

charlg;1292074 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I am going to go with a new 7.5' SD for the 1500. The used market around here is limited and way overpriced.


That sounds like a good plan to me.


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

I'm telling you, plow one time in a Jeep, especially on driveways, and you'll kick yourself for using a way-too-big truck all this time.


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

affekonig;1292140 said:


> I'm telling you, plow one time in a Jeep, especially on driveways, and you'll kick yourself for using a way-too-big truck all this time.


I started plowing driveways when I had a new '05 Wrangler Unlimited with a Curtis on it. Maybe because it was a standard, by the end of my 4 hour run, it seemed tired and beat. I could be spoiled by the 2500HD I just traded, but that set up would go through anything. So, I'm hoping the 1500 will be more like the 2500 than the Jeep.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*You have pictures*

Can we see pictures of the truck.Thumbs Up


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

Here is the new one.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

*Good luck*

Charlie good luck with it looks great, looks to good to plow with it .Thumbs Up


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Thats a beautiful truck, good luck with it.


----------



## charlg (Sep 29, 2005)

The SD installed.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Jealousy will get me no where. Looks amazing, good luck with it.


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great good luck with it.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

charlg;1292179 said:


> I started plowing driveways when I had a new '05 Wrangler Unlimited with a Curtis on it. Maybe because it was a standard, by the end of my 4 hour run, it seemed tired and beat. I could be spoiled by the 2500HD I just traded, but that set up would go through anything. So, I'm hoping the 1500 will be more like the 2500 than the Jeep.


I know exactly what you are saying. I plowed for 2 years with an 03 Dakota Crew Cab with a 7.5' Fisher MM1. It plowed great, turned great, but probably because it was smaller, I took a beating while driving around and plowing heavy snow with it. My 04 Ram 2500 went through anything and I barely felt worked by the end.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

charlg;1293650 said:


> The SD installed.


Nice choise of plow. You should like the SD, it's a good plow.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Dead revival, have you used the truck yet? How is it holding up with the 25 driveways?


----------

